# Flaxseed oil in 2ww



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello ladies

Have just been reading through the separate thread on this board re Zita West and noticed Natasha's entry re flaxseed oil.  It's made a question pop into my mind and I'm wondering if Natasha or anyone else can help!

Natasha - just wanted to ask why you don't take flaxseed oil after CD10 - is it because you are on aspirin, or is it because EFAs should be avoided anyway in 2ww?  I take an EFA supplement (flaxseed and GLA) daily (including during IVF 2wws) and also took baby aspirin during my 2ww on last IVF cycle.  I wonder if the two together were too much (especially as I started bleeding on Day 10, which didn't happen the first time around).  I am due to start my third cycle  of IVF in April and am wondering if I should ditch the EFAs and/or the baby aspirin this time around.  (Clinic didn't suggest the aspirin the last time but when I asked about it said it wouldn't do any harm). Since I had that last cycle, I've had a number of tests for possible bloodclotting problems which have all come back negative so Iwas thinking of ditching the aspirin in any case.  However,  now wondering about ditching the EFAs during the 2ww too.  Any thoughts?  

Thanks in advance.

Ellie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I don't take flaxseed oil after around cd10 because I have to take baby aspirin & you're advised not to take flaxseed oil if taking any anticoagulent.

I have been specifically prescribed baby aspirin but personally I wouldn't advice self medicating, even something as innocuous as baby aspirin...it could do more harm than good if you don't need it for autoimmune blood clotting disorders.

I have APS (antiphospholipid syndrome also known as Hughes syndrome or "sticky blood") which was diagnosed after 2 early mc's...I've also more recently been told I have an abnormal thrombophilia screen after numerous more blood tests so have to start clexane/heparin after EC when we start IVF next month.

I'm no expert but as far as I'm aware flaxseed oil is fine during 2ww/pregnancy but if you're concerned then I would speak to a professional herbalist.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks very much for your reply, Natasha.  Good luck with your treatment next month!

Ellie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to you too


----------

